# Anatolians only have 7% genes from Central Asia, we are "Greek" Muslims



## Song Hong

Celal Şengor, a professor from Turkey, made another hit against the mythology of a majority-Turkish admixture in the genetic make up Turkish-citizens, particularly those from Anatolia.

Speaking on television, the professor said that the genes of Anatolian peoples is made up of only 7% from Central Asia, the homeland of Turkic tribes.

However, the bigger surprise is what came next.

“A relevant DNA research was done in Anatolia and it turned out that we are very much Indo-Europeans,” the professor said.

“Do not forget that we are the heirs of Byzantium,” the professor continued, adding: “And because of this there were many marriages during the Ottoman period. That is why we are Muslim Rûm.”

Rûm is a derivative of the term Rhomaioi-East Roman (Ῥωμαῖοι) and is used in many Islamic countries to refer to Greeks.

Rûm is found in the pre-Islamic Namara inscription and later in the Quran (7th century), where it is used to refer to the contemporary Byzantine (Eastern Roman) Empire under its Greek-speaking emperors of the Heraclian dynasty.

Turkey calls its Greek minority Rûm, such as those living in Constantinople, Tenedos and Imvros, and refers to Greeks within Greece as Yunani (Ionian).

In this way, they differentiate the Greeks of Greece and the Greeks of Turkey.

In response to Şengor’s television segment, Turkey-born Professor Mehmet Efe Caman, who describes himself on Twitter as an “Anatolian from Constantinople with roots in Crete and Paphlagonia [on the Black Sea],” said:

“Professor Şengör says that: ‘We are Roman’ because he cannot say that today’s Turkophone Anatolians are Islamized and linguistically assimilated Greeks. Turkish-supremacist racism will collapse.

“I had the Central Asian Gene at 8.2%. It is still above the number mentioned by Professor Şengör and Murat Bardakçı. 

“Joking aside, it is impossible to understand why the Turkish state has taught children the Turkish-supremacist and racist myth of ‘mass migration from Central Asia to Anatolia’ in schools for 100 years.

“Why did the Turkish state want to hide that the Anatolian people largely had Greco-Roman roots? What was the reason for this secret? Why were they afraid?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1410027794055245828
“Why did they carefully conceal the Greek origin of the large Turkish-speaking masses who were Islamized and due to linguistic assimilation?”, the professor pondered.

It is recalled that earlier this month the Turkish DNA Project, a misinformation portal known for posting genetic graphs and charts without references or sources, expressed frustration with Ancestry.com, the largest for-profit genealogy company in the world.

The misinformation project called for “all Turks to boycott this company: Ancestry.”

“AncestryDNA prioritizes to demonize the Turkish people and delegitimaze their presence in Turkey rather than giving information about the genetic structure of the relevant population,” they said in a now deleted Twitter post.

Ancestry.com highlighted that after the Ottoman conquest of Pontos in today’s Turkey’s southeastern Black Sea coast, the “Pontian Greeks adopted Turkish language and culture, and many converted to Islam in order to have greater opportunities in Turkish society.”

Ancestry.com also highlighted that another round of Turkification of Pontian Greeks occurred after the second Russo-Turkish War (1828-29).

With the advent of genetic testing, more and more Turkish citizens and diaspora communities are discovering that they are actually Turkified peoples, mostly pointing towards Greek.

Ancestry.com highlighted that after the Ottoman conquest of Pontos in today’s Turkey’s southeastern Black Sea coast, the “Pontian Greeks adopted Turkish language and culture, and many converted to Islam in order to have greater opportunities in Turkish society.”

Ancestry.com also highlighted that another round of Turkification of Pontian Greeks occurred after the second Russo-Turkish War (1828-29).

With the advent of genetic testing, more and more Turkish citizens and diaspora communities are discovering that they are actually Turkified peoples, mostly pointing towards Greek.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1399345295381630978








Professor Celal Şengor: Anatolians Only Have 7% Genes From Central Asia, We Are Rûm (Greek) Muslims


Celal Şengor, a professor from Turkey, made another hit against the mythology of a majority-Turkish admixture in the genetic make up Turkish-citizens,




greekcitytimes.com












Turkish DNA Project Calls For Boycott After Ancestry.com Highlights Many Greeks Were Turkified


UPDATE: Since publication of this article, the Turkish DNA Project deleted their tweet.




greekcitytimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Song Hong said:


> Celal Şengor, a professor from Turkey, made another hit against the mythology of a majority-Turkish admixture in the genetic make up Turkish-citizens, particularly those from Anatolia.
> 
> Speaking on television, the professor said that the genes of Anatolian peoples is made up of only 7% from Central Asia, the homeland of Turkic tribes.
> 
> However, the bigger surprise is what came next.
> 
> “A relevant DNA research was done in Anatolia and it turned out that we are very much Indo-Europeans,” the professor said.
> 
> “Do not forget that we are the heirs of Byzantium,” the professor continued, adding: “And because of this there were many marriages during the Ottoman period. That is why we are Muslim Rûm.”
> 
> Rûm is a derivative of the term Rhomaioi-East Roman (Ῥωμαῖοι) and is used in many Islamic countries to refer to Greeks.
> 
> Rûm is found in the pre-Islamic Namara inscription and later in the Quran (7th century), where it is used to refer to the contemporary Byzantine (Eastern Roman) Empire under its Greek-speaking emperors of the Heraclian dynasty.
> 
> Turkey calls its Greek minority Rûm, such as those living in Constantinople, Tenedos and Imvros, and refers to Greeks within Greece as Yunani (Ionian).
> 
> In this way, they differentiate the Greeks of Greece and the Greeks of Turkey.
> 
> In response to Şengor’s television segment, Turkey-born Professor Mehmet Efe Caman, who describes himself on Twitter as an “Anatolian from Constantinople with roots in Crete and Paphlagonia [on the Black Sea],” said:
> 
> “Professor Şengör says that: ‘We are Roman’ because he cannot say that today’s Turkophone Anatolians are Islamized and linguistically assimilated Greeks. Turkish-supremacist racism will collapse.
> 
> “I had the Central Asian Gene at 8.2%. It is still above the number mentioned by Professor Şengör and Murat Bardakçı.
> 
> “Joking aside, it is impossible to understand why the Turkish state has taught children the Turkish-supremacist and racist myth of ‘mass migration from Central Asia to Anatolia’ in schools for 100 years.
> 
> “Why did the Turkish state want to hide that the Anatolian people largely had Greco-Roman roots? What was the reason for this secret? Why were they afraid?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1410027794055245828
> “Why did they carefully conceal the Greek origin of the large Turkish-speaking masses who were Islamized and due to linguistic assimilation?”, the professor pondered.
> 
> It is recalled that earlier this month the Turkish DNA Project, a misinformation portal known for posting genetic graphs and charts without references or sources, expressed frustration with Ancestry.com, the largest for-profit genealogy company in the world.
> 
> The misinformation project called for “all Turks to boycott this company: Ancestry.”
> 
> “AncestryDNA prioritizes to demonize the Turkish people and delegitimaze their presence in Turkey rather than giving information about the genetic structure of the relevant population,” they said in a now deleted Twitter post.
> 
> Ancestry.com highlighted that after the Ottoman conquest of Pontos in today’s Turkey’s southeastern Black Sea coast, the “Pontian Greeks adopted Turkish language and culture, and many converted to Islam in order to have greater opportunities in Turkish society.”
> 
> Ancestry.com also highlighted that another round of Turkification of Pontian Greeks occurred after the second Russo-Turkish War (1828-29).
> 
> With the advent of genetic testing, more and more Turkish citizens and diaspora communities are discovering that they are actually Turkified peoples, mostly pointing towards Greek.
> 
> Ancestry.com highlighted that after the Ottoman conquest of Pontos in today’s Turkey’s southeastern Black Sea coast, the “Pontian Greeks adopted Turkish language and culture, and many converted to Islam in order to have greater opportunities in Turkish society.”
> 
> Ancestry.com also highlighted that another round of Turkification of Pontian Greeks occurred after the second Russo-Turkish War (1828-29).
> 
> With the advent of genetic testing, more and more Turkish citizens and diaspora communities are discovering that they are actually Turkified peoples, mostly pointing towards Greek.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1399345295381630978
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Professor Celal Şengor: Anatolians Only Have 7% Genes From Central Asia, We Are Rûm (Greek) Muslims
> 
> 
> Celal Şengor, a professor from Turkey, made another hit against the mythology of a majority-Turkish admixture in the genetic make up Turkish-citizens,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greekcitytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkish DNA Project Calls For Boycott After Ancestry.com Highlights Many Greeks Were Turkified
> 
> 
> UPDATE: Since publication of this article, the Turkish DNA Project deleted their tweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greekcitytimes.com



This reminds me of a joke shared among anthropologist:

"The Turks are more Greeks than they realize, while the Greeks are more Arabs than they like to admit."

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
6


----------



## Song Hong

It is disgusting and deranged to go to the streets and call anybody "daddy".


----------



## Aryzin

Indoeuropean is a language group lol. Nothing to do with race. At this point we could say magic Johnson is indoeuropean because he speaks English. There is such a thing as European identity and Turks will never be European unless they change religion. Europe is a Christian land with common culture. Turks are Muslims. Does not matter if they are blond and blue eyed as long as their names are Abdul or Mahomed. In Bosnia they were skinning Muslim people alive even though they were ethnically Serbo-Croats.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## CrazyZ

Reashot Xigwin said:


> This reminds me of a joke shared among anthropologist:
> 
> "The Turks are more Greeks than they realize, while the Greeks are more Arabs than they like to admit."


Genetic archelogy has determined that ancient Anatolians farmers that migrated to central Europe 1000's of years ago are one of the key progenitor groups for all Europeans (not just Greeks). This is also how farming spread from the ME to Europe. 

The second key progenitor groups for all Europeans are ancient Caucasian migrants that arrived to Europe about 4k years ago. Northern Europeans have more Caucasian genetics. Southern Europeans are have more Anatolians genetics. All Europeans are descendants of northern middle easterners.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Song Hong

The theoretical root of all "population exchange" in this region is because someone believe their father came from China.

This is a big joke of titanic proportion and a big disgrace to humanity.


----------



## Maira La

Anatolians have about 5 - 20% East Asian. The average is 11%.

Taking into account that Central Asian Turks like Turkmen are on average 50% East Asian, the average Anatolian Turk has around 22% Turkmen ancestry.

22% is a lot. Not quite "Greek Muslim".

Think about a Spanish origin person with 22% Amerindian ancestry. Now that's a Mestizo, not true Spanish anymore.


----------



## Song Hong

The true color of Turks are already long revealed but perpetually denied by they themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldenWisdom...قول بزرگ

Not afraid... building a fake national identity around language and ethnicity sans religion. A modern nation state... just like ones in Europe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Song Hong

I have never seen any converts being so ruthless to their brothers who prefer their original way of life.

Also I have never seen anyone who got nothing to do with Chinese, so passionate inventing lies that they are related to someone in China.


----------



## donkeykong

Central asians are genetically closer to chinese than to turks. And they have russian names lol. Pan turkism just got killed by this article.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Varunastra

Who cares about genetics, if they identify as turks and follow turkish traditions, they are for anyone else looking basically Turks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INS_Vikrant

Song Hong said:


> I have never seen any converts being so ruthless to their brothers who prefer their original way of life.



Technically though Christianity isn't the original way of life Greeks, that would be ancient Hellenic religion


----------



## xbat

Celal Sengor is not a turkish(etnic) so he talk bull chit, let him alone


----------



## TNT

Why people keep running after race? Humans have migrated and remigrated and married with diverse races. It doesnt matter what race u are, Islam came to demolish the racist societies. A black slave Bilal RA was as respectable as any other, Salman farsi RA was seen equal to arabs. Once someone becomes muslim, the race becomes irrelevant. 
This is the main point of Islam that tje west tried to demolish as a result of WW1 and 2. They divided muslims into countries based on races and tried to end that thinking of ummah and they have succeeded.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Attila the Hun

Song Hong said:


> The theoretical root of all "population exchange" in this region is because someone believe their father came from China.
> 
> This is a big joke of titanic proportion and a big disgrace to humanity.


Nice little fetish you have there. Since when do Turks claim to be Chinese LOL
No ones father came from China. Get this out of your head


Song Hong said:


> I have never seen any converts being so ruthless to their brothers who prefer their original way of life.
> 
> Also I have never seen anyone who got nothing to do with Chinese, so passionate inventing lies that they are related to someone in China.


Who the hell says we're related to anyone from China??
Turks being genetically related to Greeks is hardly a huge surprise. and all Turks know this. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lincoln

Reashot Xigwin said:


> This reminds me of a joke shared among anthropologist:
> 
> "The Turks are more Greeks than they realize, while the Greeks are more Arabs than they like to admit."





donkeykong said:


> Central asians are genetically closer to chinese than to turks. And they have russian names lol. Pan turkism just got killed by this article.



It's less about the biological makeup nowadays. Since the reforms in Turkey, you don't have to be "ethnically" Turkish to be a Turk. Anyone who has the citizenship of Turkey, speaks a Turkic language and knows the history, is a Turk in the eyes of the state. 

Besides, I never understood this concept of biologically categorizing ethnicities. In the end, ethnicities, in my opinion, are social constructs to bind people together coming from a single region (sounds like nationalism, doesn't it?). What ethnicities were the Greeks before they became Greeks? What ethnicities were Indians before they became Indians? Go far back enough in history, and each ethnicity derives from another. So it doesn't really matter, does it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Turkish look can be either European or Middle Eastern. There is one Turkish who used to stay at my neighborhood and he often prayed at Mosque in my neighborhood, I would say he looks like European despite not like Germanic, but more like mix of Iranian and European. 

I also have met with Turkish consulate in Jakarta and he looks like Middle Eastern guy

This Turkish who married Indonesian women looks European

His kid will have more Asian variant by marrying an Indonesian.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Attila the Hun

Had our fathers came from China, we would been ruled by Japan, British, Russia, Indians and now owned by Americans lol.
Please do not listen to liars of China on this forum that the PDF members desperately kiss their *** too hahahaha


----------



## Aryzin

Attila the Hun said:


> Nice little fetish you have there. Since when do Turks claim to be Chinese LOL
> No ones father came from China. Get this out of your head
> 
> Who the hell says we're related to anyone from China??
> Turks being genetically related to Greeks is hardly a huge surprise. and all Turks know this. lol


Maybe confusing china with Central Asia ? He doesn’t seem to like Turks for some reason.


----------



## Attila the Hun

Aryzin said:


> Maybe confusing china with Central Asia ? He doesn’t seem to like Turks for some reason.


Central Asia is huge. Turkmenistan is where Turks from Anatolia are from. Not sure what China has to do with any of this?


IblinI said:


> Turk stronk with 16 warriors standing behind your erdogn.
> 
> Everyone knows but yet calling invaders daddy, mr attila kun.
> what can I say, TURKEY STRONK!


There's a Annual Turkic games. Turkey is part of it, and Central Asia. But not China lol. Go do your games with Japan hahahaah


----------



## IblinI

Attila the Hun said:


> Turkey is part of it, and Central Asia. But not China lol.Go do your games with Japan hahahaah


I was curious how you called invaders daddy in such a proud way, now I totally understand after reading this line, the problem is there in the brain, it is definitely not normal.

Poor attila kun.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nang2

Song Hong said:


> Celal Şengor, a professor from Turkey, made another hit against the mythology of a majority-Turkish admixture in the genetic make up Turkish-citizens, particularly those from Anatolia.
> 
> Speaking on television, the professor said that the genes of Anatolian peoples is made up of only 7% from Central Asia, the homeland of Turkic tribes.
> 
> However, the bigger surprise is what came next.
> 
> “A relevant DNA research was done in Anatolia and it turned out that we are very much Indo-Europeans,” the professor said.
> 
> “Do not forget that we are the heirs of Byzantium,” the professor continued, adding: “And because of this there were many marriages during the Ottoman period. That is why we are Muslim Rûm.”
> 
> Rûm is a derivative of the term Rhomaioi-East Roman (Ῥωμαῖοι) and is used in many Islamic countries to refer to Greeks.
> 
> Rûm is found in the pre-Islamic Namara inscription and later in the Quran (7th century), where it is used to refer to the contemporary Byzantine (Eastern Roman) Empire under its Greek-speaking emperors of the Heraclian dynasty.
> 
> Turkey calls its Greek minority Rûm, such as those living in Constantinople, Tenedos and Imvros, and refers to Greeks within Greece as Yunani (Ionian).
> 
> In this way, they differentiate the Greeks of Greece and the Greeks of Turkey.
> 
> In response to Şengor’s television segment, Turkey-born Professor Mehmet Efe Caman, who describes himself on Twitter as an “Anatolian from Constantinople with roots in Crete and Paphlagonia [on the Black Sea],” said:
> 
> “Professor Şengör says that: ‘We are Roman’ because he cannot say that today’s Turkophone Anatolians are Islamized and linguistically assimilated Greeks. Turkish-supremacist racism will collapse.
> 
> “I had the Central Asian Gene at 8.2%. It is still above the number mentioned by Professor Şengör and Murat Bardakçı.
> 
> “Joking aside, it is impossible to understand why the Turkish state has taught children the Turkish-supremacist and racist myth of ‘mass migration from Central Asia to Anatolia’ in schools for 100 years.
> 
> “Why did the Turkish state want to hide that the Anatolian people largely had Greco-Roman roots? What was the reason for this secret? Why were they afraid?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1410027794055245828
> “Why did they carefully conceal the Greek origin of the large Turkish-speaking masses who were Islamized and due to linguistic assimilation?”, the professor pondered.
> 
> It is recalled that earlier this month the Turkish DNA Project, a misinformation portal known for posting genetic graphs and charts without references or sources, expressed frustration with Ancestry.com, the largest for-profit genealogy company in the world.
> 
> The misinformation project called for “all Turks to boycott this company: Ancestry.”
> 
> “AncestryDNA prioritizes to demonize the Turkish people and delegitimaze their presence in Turkey rather than giving information about the genetic structure of the relevant population,” they said in a now deleted Twitter post.
> 
> Ancestry.com highlighted that after the Ottoman conquest of Pontos in today’s Turkey’s southeastern Black Sea coast, the “Pontian Greeks adopted Turkish language and culture, and many converted to Islam in order to have greater opportunities in Turkish society.”
> 
> Ancestry.com also highlighted that another round of Turkification of Pontian Greeks occurred after the second Russo-Turkish War (1828-29).
> 
> With the advent of genetic testing, more and more Turkish citizens and diaspora communities are discovering that they are actually Turkified peoples, mostly pointing towards Greek.
> 
> Ancestry.com highlighted that after the Ottoman conquest of Pontos in today’s Turkey’s southeastern Black Sea coast, the “Pontian Greeks adopted Turkish language and culture, and many converted to Islam in order to have greater opportunities in Turkish society.”
> 
> Ancestry.com also highlighted that another round of Turkification of Pontian Greeks occurred after the second Russo-Turkish War (1828-29).
> 
> With the advent of genetic testing, more and more Turkish citizens and diaspora communities are discovering that they are actually Turkified peoples, mostly pointing towards Greek.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1399345295381630978
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Professor Celal Şengor: Anatolians Only Have 7% Genes From Central Asia, We Are Rûm (Greek) Muslims
> 
> 
> Celal Şengor, a professor from Turkey, made another hit against the mythology of a majority-Turkish admixture in the genetic make up Turkish-citizens,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greekcitytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkish DNA Project Calls For Boycott After Ancestry.com Highlights Many Greeks Were Turkified
> 
> 
> UPDATE: Since publication of this article, the Turkish DNA Project deleted their tweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greekcitytimes.com


It is very very annoying that serious scientific investigation is presented by a single number. Too many details are left out. Genes, what genes? Mitochondrial DNA, which is largely a female lineage but a very small one, or DNA of Y chromosome, which is a male lineage, or DNA of X chromosome, which is a much more complex lineage to deduce, or autosome DNAs. Each type of DNAs has very different amount of information encoded. So, 7% doesn't really tell people much other than it is a percentage number.


----------



## merzifonlu

So what? We already know it.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Let us appreciate and respect turkey for what they are Turkish

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## tesla

i think feeling and culture is more important than genes . i know suficiently chinese culture for example if isnt chinese you can understant culture but can not understant like chinese deeply.
for examplel real chinese culture


----------



## tesla

but chinese can not understand turkic culture deeply as well as


----------



## Attila the Hun

IblinI said:


> I was curious how you called invaders daddy in such a proud way, now I totally understand after reading this line, the problem is there in the brain, it is definitely not normal.
> 
> Poor attila kun.


Have you ever wondered why the world call us Mongols?


----------



## tesla

Attila the Hun said:


> Have you ever wondered why the world call us Mongols?


our first states was established in today's mongolia


----------



## zartosht

pink panturkism has always been laughable to everyone except the most simple minded, brainwashed pink panturk in Turkey.

whats also funny is that they love to be associated with turks, but take great offense if you attribute them to actual turks.. for example real turks have a mongloid look..... but calling a turk a mongloid is like calling a black man the N word...

they are utterly confused, delusional, and live in a fantasy. they are a mix of greek, Iranian, european, arab. with probably a little mongloid turk in there. 

This is more then confirmed by both DNA, and historical records of what empires controlled that land in history. 

the ideology of pink panturkism is one of the most laughable ideologies that exist on earth today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Attila the Hun

zartosht said:


> pink panturkism has always been laughable to everyone except the most simple minded, brainwashed pink panturk in Turkey.
> 
> whats also funny is that they love to be associated with turks, but take great offense if you attribute them to actual turks.. for example real turks have a mongloid look..... but calling a turk a mongloid is like calling a black man the N word...
> 
> they are utterly confused, delusional, and live in a fantasy. they are a mix of greek, Iranian, european, arab. with probably a little mongloid turk in there.
> 
> This is more then confirmed by both DNA, and historical records of what empires controlled that land in history.
> 
> the ideology of pink panturkism is one of the most laughable ideologies that exist on earth today.


When you say Greek, yes, lots of Greeks lived in Anatolia and a lot of mixing gone on. But same true for Balkan Europeans they can maybe claim some are mixed.
But how the earth is a Turk mixed with an Iranian? Or even Arab? 
This is just a twisted Iranian fetish trying to claim everyone part of your race. Turks look nothing like Iranian with just eye-test lol

And what's wrong with Pan-Turkism? Whats wrong with Turks wanting to keep good relations with people that are close to us in DNA, Culture and History? Is that a bad thing now because Turks are non-Arab non-Iranian?


----------



## jamal18

Some smart guy: ' History is a collection of lies we all agree upon.'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zartosht

Attila the Hun said:


> When you say Greek, yes, lots of Greeks lived in Anatolia and a lot of mixing gone on. But same true for Balkan Europeans they can maybe claim some are mixed.
> But how the earth is a Turk mixed with an Iranian? Or even Arab?
> This is just a twisted Iranian fetish trying to claim everyone part of your race. Turks look nothing like Iranian with just eye-test lol



so you are saying that a land that was controlled for 1000s of years by Iranian empires. has left absolutely 0 DNA marks on the land... the entire Iranian DNA was completely eradicated by pink pan turks?? 

yet you admit greeks... this tells me your the one with the obssessed euro fetish. trying to desperately portray yourself as some sort of euro-turk. while trying to pretend that nothing east ever influenced you (except somehow the magical pink panturk gene from waaaay east)

and dont get too excited my friend. there is nobody in IRan that has any turkish fetishes. the word turk has unfortuantely even gotten negative connotations that i wont get into... alot of azeri go out of their way to say they are "azeris" and not turks....

Turks have a really poor reputation amongst virtually everyone for being uncivilized savages who just burned and stole what wasnt theirs.... Gengis and timur were the biggest savages in human history. Compare this to Cyrus the great who came thousands of years before him, and how he conducted himself.

and you see why there is such negative connotations attached to "turk" and how there is absolutely 0 negative connotations attached to "Iranian" or "persian" and infact many afghans and other asians call themselves Persians to be associated with the word.



> And what's wrong with Pan-Turkism? Whats wrong with Turks wanting to keep good relations with people that are close to us in DNA, Culture and History? Is that a bad thing now because Turks are non-Arab non-Iranian?



nothing wrong. just keep it in your borders. if you start exporting that filth to Iran, and China, thats when your going to have serious kurdish problems.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Attila the Hun

zartosht said:


> so you are saying that a land that was controlled for 1000s of years by Iranian empires.



You can ask any Turk if they're Iranian.. all would say no. So it's not just me. There was never a empire called Iran that controlled over Turkey lol.


zartosht said:


> has left absolutely 0 DNA marks on the land... the entire Iranian DNA was completely eradicated by pink pan turks??



Its actually the Pink Turks that claim we have Iranian DNA, but the white, red, black, grey Turks all say we have zero Iranian DNA 


zartosht said:


> yet you admit greeks..



Lots of mixing went on yes. I mean, lot of Greeks became "Turkified", the Greeks even have a word for it. So, how can I deny what happened?


zartosht said:


> this tells me your the one with the obssessed euro fetish.



Greeks are European therefore I am obsessed amazing logic there


zartosht said:


> trying to desperately portray yourself as some sort of euro-turk.



I never once said Turks are European. YOU brought up the word European. And the only European we Turks actually mixed with are Greeks and Balkan that's all.


zartosht said:


> while trying to pretend that nothing east ever influenced you (except somehow the magical pink panturk gene from waaaay east)



Nothing in the east influenced anything. I know this for a fact. I do not count East Asian Turks lol


zartosht said:


> and dont get too excited my friend. there is nobody in IRan that has any turkish fetishes.



I am glad it's just you, stop spreading disgusting lies about Turk having any Iranian DNA. 


zartosht said:


> alot of azeri go out of their way to say they are "azeris" and not turks.



I do not know what the heck an "Azeri" is. Do you mean Azerbaijani? They're Turks. You only have to speak to them and ask. 


zartosht said:


> Turks have a really poor reputation amongst virtually everyone for being uncivilized savages who just burned and stole what wasnt theirs.



As long as you don't try we have your Iranian DNA, I am happy.


zartosht said:


> Gengis and timur were the biggest savages in human history. Compare this to Cyrus the great who came thousands of years before him, and how he conducted himself.



I wasn't alive when Cyrus the Great was around. means nothing to me. I know he was no Turk though lol


zartosht said:


> and you see why there is such negative connotations attached to "turk"



Boo hoo. Turks have non-Iranian DNA , now I will rant gibberish lol


zartosht said:


> if you start exporting that filth to Iran, and China, thats when your going to have serious kurdish problems.


 Kurds are not a problem lol


----------



## zartosht

Attila the Hun said:


> You can ask any Turk if they're Iranian.. all would say no. So it's not just me. There was never a empire called Iran that controlled over Turkey lol.
> 
> 
> Its actually the Pink Turks that claim we have Iranian DNA, but the white, red, black, grey Turks all say we have zero Iranian DNA
> 
> 
> Lots of mixing went on yes. I mean, lot of Greeks became "Turkified", the Greeks even have a word for it. So, how can I deny what happened?
> 
> 
> Greeks are European therefore I am obsessed amazing logic there
> 
> 
> I never once said Turks are European. YOU brought up the word European. And the only European we Turks actually mixed with are Greeks and Balkan that's all.
> 
> 
> Nothing in the east influenced anything. I know this for a fact. I do not count East Asian Turks lol
> 
> 
> I am glad it's just you, stop spreading disgusting lies about Turk having any Iranian DNA.
> 
> 
> I do not know what the heck an "Azeri" is. Do you mean Azerbaijani? They're Turks. You only have to speak to them and ask.
> 
> 
> As long as you don't try we have your Iranian DNA, I am happy.
> 
> 
> I wasn't alive when Cyrus the Great was around. means nothing to me. I know he was no Turk though lol
> 
> 
> Boo hoo. Turks have non-Iranian DNA , now I will rant gibberish lol
> 
> Kurds are not a problem lol



perhaps words and history are a little too advanced for your pink panturk understanding. pictures might help perhaps.... 

study these pictures, and study them well.... then come back and edit your post about Iranian empires controlling anatolia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tesla

zartosht said:


> so you are saying that a land that was controlled for 1000s of years by Iranian empires. has left absolutely 0 DNA marks on the land... the entire Iranian DNA was completely eradicated by pink pan turks??
> 
> yet you admit greeks... this tells me your the one with the obssessed euro fetish. trying to desperately portray yourself as some sort of euro-turk. while trying to pretend that nothing east ever influenced you (except somehow the magical pink panturk gene from waaaay east)
> 
> and dont get too excited my friend. there is nobody in IRan that has any turkish fetishes. the word turk has unfortuantely even gotten negative connotations that i wont get into... alot of azeri go out of their way to say they are "azeris" and not turks....
> 
> Turks have a really poor reputation amongst virtually everyone for being uncivilized savages who just burned and stole what wasnt theirs.... Gengis and timur were the biggest savages in human history. Compare this to Cyrus the great who came thousands of years before him, and how he conducted himself.
> 
> and you see why there is such negative connotations attached to "turk" and how there is absolutely 0 negative connotations attached to "Iranian" or "persian" and infact many afghans and other asians call themselves Persians to be associated with the word.
> 
> 
> 
> nothing wrong. just keep it in your borders. if you start exporting that filth to Iran, and China, thats when your going to have serious kurdish problems.


are you jealous ?ha ha this means altaic turkic culture is more advanced than greece , iran,europe . etc. right now we are talking turk language .all of world supported kurds from america to iran what happened, where is your zerdusth kurd state


----------



## Attila the Hun

zartosht said:


> perhaps words and history are a little too advanced for your pink panturk understanding. pictures might help perhaps....
> 
> study these pictures, and study them well.... then come back and edit your post about Iranian empires controlling anatolia.
> 
> View attachment 766150
> 
> 
> View attachment 766152
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 766153


Roman Empire had Anatolia too. Does that make Turks as Italian?? The answer is no.


----------



## zartosht

Attila the Hun said:


> Roman Empire had Anatolia too. Does that make Turks as Italian?? The answer is no.



thanks for confirming my earlier point. no it doesnt make turks italians. it doesnt make them Iranian.. .

it makes them a mixed, mutt raced, confused people who have laughably adopted the mongloid turk identity. 

and i have no problem with pink panturkism. hell call yourselves the unicorn people of narnia for all i care...., * just keep it within your border.* agitating Iranian azeris will cost you more then your ever willing to lose. and im sure as dumb as the turkish political leadership is, on this basic fact they more then agree with me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Attila the Hun

zartosht said:


> thanks for confirming my earlier point. no it doesnt make turks italians. it doesnt make them Iranian.. .
> 
> it makes them a mixed, mutt raced, confused people who have laughably adopted the mongloid turk identity.
> 
> and i have no problem with pink panturkism. hell call yourselves the unicorn people of narnia for all i care...., * just keep it within your border.* agitating Iranian azeris will cost you more then your ever willing to lose. and im sure as dumb as the turkish political leadership is, on this basic fact they more then agree with me.


Turks mixed and therefore we're Turks. But this is a problem for you? Who is the confused one LOL. Everyone knows Turks mixed. I'm pretty sure I said Turks mixed with Greeks.
What I DO NOT agree with is the Iranian nonsense. LOL
And we will make the Azerbaijanis to join Turkiye very soon, nothing you can do about that except cry on PDF lol


----------



## tesla

all of races mixed there is no pure race in the world . i can not understand this why turks genes are problem for others ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Attila the Hun

tesla said:


> all of races mixed there is no pure race in the world . i can not understand this why turks genes are problem for others ?


Iranians being allowed to marry cousins is the biggest problem we have now before Pan-Turkism lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Attila the Hun said:


> Iranians being allowed to marry cousins is the biggest problem we have now before Pan-Turkism lol


Do Turks not marry cousins ? I'm curious because it's halal in Islam.
P.S: Didn't marry my cousin lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

zartosht said:


> so you are saying that a land that was controlled for 1000s of years by Iranian empires. has left absolutely 0 DNA marks on the land... the entire Iranian DNA was completely eradicated by pink pan turks??
> 
> yet you admit greeks... this tells me your the one with the obssessed euro fetish. trying to desperately portray yourself as some sort of euro-turk. while trying to pretend that nothing east ever influenced you (except somehow the magical pink panturk gene from waaaay east)
> 
> and dont get too excited my friend. there is nobody in IRan that has any turkish fetishes. the word turk has unfortuantely even gotten negative connotations that i wont get into... alot of azeri go out of their way to say they are "azeris" and not turks....
> 
> Turks have a really poor reputation amongst virtually everyone for being uncivilized savages who just burned and stole what wasnt theirs.... Gengis and timur were the biggest savages in human history. Compare this to Cyrus the great who came thousands of years before him, and how he conducted himself.
> 
> and you see why there is such negative connotations attached to "turk" and how there is absolutely 0 negative connotations attached to "Iranian" or "persian" and infact many afghans and other asians call themselves Persians to be associated with the word.
> 
> 
> 
> nothing wrong. just keep it in your borders. if you start exporting that filth to Iran, and China, thats when your going to have serious kurdish problems.


Anatolia was under Persian control from Cyrus the Great to Alexander the Great. That is not thousands of years, it is about 200 years.


----------



## Wu Di - Conqueror of Huns

Attila the Hun said:


> Had our fathers came from China, we would been ruled by Japan, British, Russia, Indians and now owned by Americans lol.
> Please do not listen to liars of China on this forum that the PDF members desperately kiss their *** too hahahaha



Had your great-grandma not being raped by a turk, you wouldn't exist today. Wonder how the Huns ended up in Europe lol. I think they were running away from something... Like the cowards Turks are


----------



## MH.Yang

Turks are southern Europeans, they are descendants of the Romans, they are the continuation of the Byzantine Empire.
Turkey has the right to inherit Roman civilization.

The Tujue of Seljuk Empire were conquerors and colonists. They rape slaughtered and plundered the Turks. It is absurd and humiliating for Turks to regard Tujue as their ancestors.
Just as Indians regard the British as their ancestors.

The history of Tujue in East Asia is not great. They used to be slaves of Mongolian, Rouran, Xianbei and Xiongnu.
In East Asia, the history of the Han people is the greatest. The Tujue in Seljuk were defeated by the Han people of the Tang Dynasty, and then fled to West Asia.
The Tujue who remained in East Asia surrendered to the emperor of the Tang Dynasty. The Tujue leader said that the Han Emperor was his father, and in order to show obedience, he also ate the excrement of the emperor's horse.
These histories are clearly documented. There are a large number of history books of the Han people, which have never been dated, and it is impossible to deny them.
Why did the Turks give up Roman history and become the descendants of a group of slaves?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

*Well dna studies proved that Anatolis are 70% similar to Iranians and only 5% similar to middle asian narrow_eyed torks.

Anatolis are Turkified by Persianized Seljuks.


DNA groups maps:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

MH.Yang said:


> Turks are southern Europeans, they are descendants of the Romans, they are the continuation of the Byzantine Empire.
> 
> Turkey has the right to inherit Roman civilization, but western countries will not allow it, and them to steal Turkish history.
> 
> The Tujue of Seljuk Empire were conquerors and colonists. They rape slaughtered and plundered the Turks. It is absurd and humiliating for Turks to regard Tujue as their ancestors.
> Just as Indians regard the British as their ancestors.
> 
> The history of Tujue in East Asia is not great. They used to be slaves of Mongolian, Rouran, Xianbei and Xiongnu.
> In East Asia, the history of the Han people is the greatest. The Tujue in Seljuk were defeated by the Han people of the Tang Dynasty, and then fled to West Asia.
> The Tujue who remained in East Asia surrendered to the emperor of the Tang Dynasty. The Tujue leader said that the Han Emperor was his father, and in order to show obedience, he also ate the excrement of the emperor's horse.
> These histories are clearly documented. There are a large number of history books of the Han people, which have never been dated, and it is impossible to deny them.
> Why did the Turks give up Roman history and become the descendants of a group of slaves?



The origin of Roman is actually coming from Central Asia people, not Europe. This is what has become some sort of agreement among many historian.

Central Asian people who migrated to Europe.


----------



## Maula Jatt

Aramagedon said:


> Well dna maps show turks are 70% similar to Iranians and have only 5% asian dna.
> 
> J2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G:


Can some one please explain this to me like I am a child?

Cause I have zero idea what all this means...
It looks Martian
Also don't know what's the big deal many countries have similar conundrum

Hell I believe Pakistan is still dealing with it tbh but Turks go all in with Turkish identity

But in Pak's case most people's token answer is we have multiple origins, identities

That's the only reason I can find with people hating on turkey and calling it a delusional


----------



## Indos

Sainthood 101 said:


> Can some one please explain this to me like I am a child?
> 
> Cause I have zero idea what all this means...
> It looks Martian



The high concentration areas means the origin, this is what my understanding about the map


----------



## Aramagedon

Sainthood 101 said:


> Can some one please explain this to me like I am a child?
> 
> Cause I have zero idea what all this means...
> It looks Martian
> Also don't know what's the big deal many countries have similar conundrum
> 
> Hell I believe Pakistan is still dealing with it tbh but Turks go all in with Turkish identity
> 
> But in Pak's case most people's token answer is we have multiple origins, identities
> 
> That's the only reason I can find with people hating on turkey and calling it a delusional


Mate these are dna groups.


----------



## Indos

Aramagedon said:


> Well dna studies proved that Anatolis are 70% similar to Iranians and only 5% similar to middle asians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 770518
> 
> 
> View attachment 770519
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 770520
> 
> 
> View attachment 770523



Your latest DNA graph doesnt include South East Asian....


----------



## MH.Yang

Indos said:


> The origin of Roman is actually coming from Central Asia people, not Europe. This is what has become some sort of agreement among many historian.
> 
> Central Asian people who migrated to Europe.



In any case, the history of the Romans was much stronger than that of the Tujue who ate horse dung. The Turkish choice is incredible.


----------



## Maula Jatt

Aramagedon said:


> Well dna studies proved that Anatolis are 70% similar to Iranians and only 5% similar to middle asians.
> 
> View attachment 770523


So if I am understanding it correctly both Makrani and Pashtuns have majority South Asian DNA

Man just search em they look SO different,

This sounds weird


----------



## Aramagedon

Sainthood 101 said:


> So if I am understanding it correctly both Makrani and Pashtuns have majority South Asian DNA
> 
> Man just search em they look SO different,
> 
> This sounds weird


Please look at percentage.


Indos said:


> Your latest DNA graph doesnt include South East Asian....


Here you are:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maula Jatt

MH.Yang said:


> In any case, the history of the Romans was much stronger than that of the Tujue who ate horse dung. The Turkish choice is incredible.


But they never had this guy




Who is the ultimate loser?
Roman-0
Turk-1
(You probably won't get the joke but someone will 😎)


----------



## Indos

MH.Yang said:


> In any case, the history of the Romans was much stronger than that of the Tujue who ate horse dung. The Turkish choice is incredible.



Central Asian people is much fewer than China, so understandable if large empire like Tang can defeat them. Actually if there is no Muslim penetration to Central Asia, whole Central Asian will be under China cultural influence like Japan and Korean.

What I can see from Central Asian people is that some of them basically look like Chinese like Mongol, but the Muslim region has Caucasian mix.

At least there are Chinese look people among our large Muslim world 

Tajikistan


----------



## Indos

Aramagedon said:


> Please look at percentage.
> 
> Here you are:
> 
> View attachment 770524



Thanks, very interesting

So if I analyze the DNA here, the theory of Austronesian comes from Taiwan is only half true because Taiwanese Aborigine doesnt have "blue" DNA. I also see Sumatra has "yellow" DNA which is the only region in Indonesia who has that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Attila the Hun

MH.Yang said:


> Turks are southern Europeans, they are descendants of the Romans, they are the continuation of the Byzantine Empire.
> Turkey has the right to inherit Roman civilization.


Roman Empire is Turkish for sure brother. Also all of China


Indos said:


> The origin of Roman is actually coming from Central Asia people, not Europe. This is what has become some sort of agreement among many historian.
> 
> Central Asian people who migrated to Europe.


All the Chinese are Turkish thats a fact


Indos said:


> Central Asian people is much fewer than China, so understandable if large empire like Tang can defeat them. Actually if there is no Muslim penetration to Central Asia, whole Central Asian will be under China cultural influence like Japan and Korean.
> 
> What I can see from Central Asian people is that some of them basically look like Chinese like Mongol, but the Muslim region has Caucasian mix.
> 
> At least there are Chinese look people among our large Muslim world
> 
> Tajikistan
> 
> View attachment 770530


Change Tajikistan to China. All are Turkish lol


----------



## Novus ordu seclorum

I have not followed the discussion but I would say majority of Turkish Anatolians descend from ancient Anatolians. They were neither Greek nor Persian, spoke their own ancient Anatolian languages which were mostly Indo European. These languages became extinct. You can look up Anatolian languages in Wikipedia.


----------



## Foinikas

INS_Vikramaditya said:


> Technically though Christianity isn't the original way of life Greeks, that would be ancient Hellenic religion


What's this fixation Indians have about Greeks getting back to paganism? What's the deal? Why do you hate Abrahamic religions so much? The other day I found this on youtube:


----------



## Maula Jatt

Foinikas said:


> What's this fixation Indians have about Greeks getting back to paganism? What's the deal? Why do you hate Abrahamic religions so much? The other day I found this on youtube:
> 
> View attachment 770734


Dude I have seen an online war happening that lasted bunch of days with 100s of replys

Indians jumping on Iranians for leaving thier Hindu faith of Zorstrianism for Islam

Insulting the poor guys like no tomorrow, I won't post the insults

but people will probably know the generic disgusting insults they use

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

MH.Yang said:


> Turks are southern Europeans, they are descendants of the Romans, they are the continuation of the Byzantine Empire.
> Turkey has the right to inherit Roman civilization.


No they don't have that right. Because the Eastern Roman Empire,the Byzantine Empire that is,was the direct continuation of the Roman Empire. The capital was officially moved to Constantinople by Constantine the Great.When the western part fell to barbarians,the eastern part continued normally. And with its ups and downs,it remained "Roman" until 1453.

The ones who conquered the Empire gradually,the Ottoman Turks,were a different race,a completely different civilization,different religion and above all,they were conquerors. Thus,Constantinople may have continued to be an empire's capital,but that empire was not a continuation of the Roman/Byzantine one.

Besides,the Russians took the "screpter" after the fall of the City and declared Moscow the Third Rome,adopted the double-headed eagle as their emblem and became the strongest Eastern Orthodox nation in the world.


----------



## Attila the Hun

Novus ordu seclorum said:


> I have not followed the discussion but I would say majority of Turkish Anatolians descend from ancient Anatolians. They were neither Greek nor Persian, spoke their own ancient Anatolian languages which were mostly Indo European. These languages became extinct. You can look up Anatolian languages in Wikipedia.


And part TURKIC. I mean, there's a reason why all the world been calling us "Turks" for over a thousand years.


----------



## Attila the Hun

Foinikas said:


> No they don't have that right.


He is not too wrong if you think about it. Look at Italy and Greece now and compare with Turkey.
Greece and Italy are cucks . same with rest of Europe actually. Look at the gay pride the other sickness from Europe. Compare to Turkey that's bashing Syrians for fun. 
But then again.. Romans were full of gays maybe you're right


----------



## Foinikas

Attila the Hun said:


> He is not too wrong if you think about it. Look at Italy and Greece now and compare with Turkey.
> Greece and Italy are cucks . same with rest of Europe actually. Look at the gay pride the other sickness from Europe. Compare to Turkey that's bashing Syrians for fun.
> But then again.. Romans were full of gays maybe you're right


That gay pride started here only recently with the Radical Left government,like 2014 onwards. Compared to Western,Northern and Central Europe(Germany mostly),we're still considered pretty much "close-minded conservatives" 🙄
Btw Romans weren't full of gays,they had their share of weirdos like every people in the world back then,don't let those sensetionalist "historians" with dubious origins and lifestyle convince you that ancients,either Greek,Roman,Persian or Egyptian were full of gays and HBO scenes


----------



## MH.Yang

Foinikas said:


> No they don't have that right. Because the Eastern Roman Empire,the Byzantine Empire that is,was the direct continuation of the Roman Empire. The capital was officially moved to Constantinople by Constantine the Great.When the western part fell to barbarians,the eastern part continued normally. And with its ups and downs,it remained "Roman" until 1453.
> 
> The ones who conquered the Empire gradually,the Ottoman Turks,were a different race,a completely different civilization,different religion and above all,they were conquerors. Thus,Constantinople may have continued to be an empire's capital,but that empire was not a continuation of the Roman/Byzantine one.
> 
> Besides,the Russians took the "screpter" after the fall of the City and declared Moscow the Third Rome,adopted the double-headed eagle as their emblem and became the strongest Eastern Orthodox nation in the world.



The Russians only inherited a Byzantine princess, while the Turks inherited Byzantine DNA.


----------



## Maula Jatt

Foinikas said:


> ancients,either Greek,Roman,Persian or Egyptian were full of gays and HBO scenes


Oh you guys know the stereotype of ancient Greeks as homos? 

I thaught y'all wouldn't know


----------



## IblinI

Indos said:


> Central Asian people is much fewer than China, so understandable if large empire like Tang can defeat them. Actually if there is no Muslim penetration to Central Asia, whole Central Asian will be under China cultural influence like Japan and Korean.
> 
> What I can see from Central Asian people is that some of them basically look like Chinese like Mongol, but the Muslim region has Caucasian mix.
> 
> At least there are Chinese look people among our large Muslim world
> 
> Tajikistan
> 
> View attachment 770530


But can't be long as Chinese had no interest for influence in central asia except the era of silk road was still profitable.


----------



## Beast

So Greeks and Turkish are brothers?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Novus ordu seclorum

Attila the Hun said:


> And part TURKIC. I mean, there's a reason why all the world been calling us "Turks" for over a thousand years.


I agree. Anatolia had strong indigenous Turkic influence from over a thousand years ago. I am also interested in the very ancient history of Anatolia. I think the original settlers of the extremely ancient Sumerian civilization probably arrived from Anatolia.


----------



## Yatağanlı

This news completely disregards historical facts.

Central Asian genes are confused with east Asian. These are obviously not the same. Ethnic Anatolian Turks have 30-40% central Asian genes and 10-15% Eastern Asian genes. 7% is outdated and comes from researching Istanbulites, who are already for a large parts Bosnians, Albanians Kurds etc.

Recent scientific evidence suggests that Greeks are not even the closest people to Anatolian Turks, not even in the top 5. 

And there is no such thing as a Greek gene, most of the Anatolian greeks were Greekified Natives.


----------



## chinasun

Who is the real father of Turkey?


----------



## Attila the Hun

Novus ordu seclorum said:


> I agree. Anatolia had strong indigenous Turkic influence from over a thousand years ago. I am also interested in the very ancient history of Anatolia. I think the original settlers of the extremely ancient Sumerian civilization probably arrived from Anatolia.


Yes my brother. Sumerians were Anatolians.









Roots of Sumer civilization discovered in Turkey's Kahramanmaraş


Traces showing the roots of the ancient Mesopotamian Sumer civilization have been discovered at an archaeological site in Turkey's southeastern...




www.dailysabah.com





*Göbekli Tepe:








Göbekli Tepe - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org








*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Sainthood 101 said:


> Oh you guys know the stereotype of ancient Greeks as homos?


Yeah and the irony is we consider the ones whose historians talk about it,as homos *ahem Britain* 
Eh,what can you do?



MH.Yang said:


> The Russians only inherited a Byzantine princess, while the Turks inherited Byzantine DNA.


What is this,Highlander? They chopped off heads and got their power? 🙄

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Attila the Hun

chinasun said:


> View attachment 770863
> 
> Who is the real father of Turkey?


Read the thread, it's not hard. Turks are natives to the region. Mixed with Turks from Central Asia. How is that hard for the Chinese to understand ?


----------



## chinasun

The Turkish history textbook says, "our great ancestors forced the great Chinese people to build the great Great Wall."
Turkey has no history, so it makes it up.


----------



## Attila the Hun

chinasun said:


> The Turkish history textbook says, "our great ancestors forced the great Chinese people to build the great Great Wall."
> Turkey has no history, so it makes it up.


Jealous much?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Attila the Hun said:


> Read the thread, it's not hard. Turks are natives to the region. Mixed with Turks from Central Asia. How is that hard for the Chinese to understand ?


Personally I don't consider Turks as natives to the region,if you're talking about Anatolia. But I agree with you about the Chinese. They have some weird fixation on Turkish origins.


----------



## MH.Yang

Attila the Hun said:


> Jealous much?


But the Chinese have repaired the Great Wall three times. The Chinese built the Great Wall first to defend the Guifang people(鬼方), and later to defend the Huns(匈奴) and Mongolia(蒙古). The Chinese building the Great Wall has nothing to do with the Tujue. And the Tujue have nothing to do with the Turks. Tujue are just a second rate nomadic tribe. During the Tang Dynasty, the emperor ruled the grassland and never built the Great Wall.

Unlike western history, Chinese history is not confused with mythology. Moreover, the Chinese have a tradition of recording history and a large number of professional officials in any dynasty. China's historical records have never been interruption, and there are a large number of historical books that can prove each other. Even Chinese culture is not interruptioning. Modern Chinese people can read ancient documents.

Because they can understand ancient documents, almost every Chinese has rich historical knowledge. So, isn't it embarrassing for the Turks to lie with their historical knowledge in front of the Chinese?


----------



## dani92

zartosht said:


> pink panturkism has always been laughable to everyone except the most simple minded, brainwashed pink panturk in Turkey.
> 
> whats also funny is that they love to be associated with turks, but take great offense if you attribute them to actual turks.. for example real turks have a mongloid look..... but calling a turk a mongloid is like calling a black man the N word...
> 
> they are utterly confused, delusional, and live in a fantasy. they are a mix of greek, Iranian, european, arab. with probably a little mongloid turk in there.
> 
> This is more then confirmed by both DNA, and historical records of what empires controlled that land in history.
> 
> the ideology of pink panturkism is one of the most laughable ideologies that exist on earth today.







this says everything😂

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Attila the Hun

Foinikas said:


> Personally I don't consider Turks as natives to the region,if you're talking about Anatolia. But I agree with you about the Chinese. They have some weird fixation on Turkish origins.


Any reason why? I think most can see and work out Turks are native population of Anatolia. Rather than non-natives that settled in the region.


MH.Yang said:


> But the Chinese have repaired the Great Wall three times. The Chinese built the Great Wall first to defend the Guifang people(鬼方), and later to defend the Huns(匈奴) and Mongolia(蒙古). The Chinese building the Great Wall has nothing to do with the Tujue. And the Tujue have nothing to do with the Turks. Tujue are just a second rate nomadic tribe. During the Tang Dynasty, the emperor ruled the grassland and never built the Great Wall.
> 
> Unlike western history, Chinese history is not confused with mythology. Moreover, the Chinese have a tradition of recording history and a large number of professional officials in any dynasty. China's historical records have never been interruption, and there are a large number of historical books that can prove each other. Even Chinese culture is not interruptioning. Modern Chinese people can read ancient documents.
> 
> Because they can understand ancient documents, almost every Chinese has rich historical knowledge. So, isn't it embarrassing for the Turks to lie with their historical knowledge in front of the Chinese?


What the f*** is a Tujue?


----------



## MH.Yang

Attila the Hun said:


> Any reason why? I think most can see and work out Turks are native population of Anatolia. Rather than non-natives that settled in the region.
> 
> What the f*** is a Tujue?


Tujue=突厥, 
The Tujue established the Seljuk empire.


----------



## Attila the Hun

zectech said:


> My point remains, Greek Muslims (converted to Islam and got called "Turks") are as purer than most Caucasians in the world.


Very very small amount "Greek Muslims" got called Turks though.


zectech said:


> Turks are not native to the region. The "Turks" in Turkey are mostly Caucasian natives (Northern Semites, Grecco-Armenians, Georgians, Hattians, Grecco-Romans, etc).



Greco-Armenians and Greco-Romans  Very small if any became "Turk"


zectech said:


> These groups are Anatolians natives and are pure Caucasians. Non-Caucasians = Turks.


Not sure anyone disagrees with that.


----------



## khansaheeb

Song Hong said:


> Celal Şengor, a professor from Turkey, made another hit against the mythology of a majority-Turkish admixture in the genetic make up Turkish-citizens, particularly those from Anatolia.
> 
> Speaking on television, the professor said that the genes of Anatolian peoples is made up of only 7% from Central Asia, the homeland of Turkic tribes.
> 
> However, the bigger surprise is what came next.
> 
> “A relevant DNA research was done in Anatolia and it turned out that we are very much Indo-Europeans,” the professor said.
> 
> “Do not forget that we are the heirs of Byzantium,” the professor continued, adding: “And because of this there were many marriages during the Ottoman period. That is why we are Muslim Rûm.”
> 
> Rûm is a derivative of the term Rhomaioi-East Roman (Ῥωμαῖοι) and is used in many Islamic countries to refer to Greeks.
> 
> Rûm is found in the pre-Islamic Namara inscription and later in the Quran (7th century), where it is used to refer to the contemporary Byzantine (Eastern Roman) Empire under its Greek-speaking emperors of the Heraclian dynasty.
> 
> Turkey calls its Greek minority Rûm, such as those living in Constantinople, Tenedos and Imvros, and refers to Greeks within Greece as Yunani (Ionian).
> 
> In this way, they differentiate the Greeks of Greece and the Greeks of Turkey.
> 
> In response to Şengor’s television segment, Turkey-born Professor Mehmet Efe Caman, who describes himself on Twitter as an “Anatolian from Constantinople with roots in Crete and Paphlagonia [on the Black Sea],” said:
> 
> “Professor Şengör says that: ‘We are Roman’ because he cannot say that today’s Turkophone Anatolians are Islamized and linguistically assimilated Greeks. Turkish-supremacist racism will collapse.
> 
> “I had the Central Asian Gene at 8.2%. It is still above the number mentioned by Professor Şengör and Murat Bardakçı.
> 
> “Joking aside, it is impossible to understand why the Turkish state has taught children the Turkish-supremacist and racist myth of ‘mass migration from Central Asia to Anatolia’ in schools for 100 years.
> 
> “Why did the Turkish state want to hide that the Anatolian people largely had Greco-Roman roots? What was the reason for this secret? Why were they afraid?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1410027794055245828
> “Why did they carefully conceal the Greek origin of the large Turkish-speaking masses who were Islamized and due to linguistic assimilation?”, the professor pondered.
> 
> It is recalled that earlier this month the Turkish DNA Project, a misinformation portal known for posting genetic graphs and charts without references or sources, expressed frustration with Ancestry.com, the largest for-profit genealogy company in the world.
> 
> The misinformation project called for “all Turks to boycott this company: Ancestry.”
> 
> “AncestryDNA prioritizes to demonize the Turkish people and delegitimaze their presence in Turkey rather than giving information about the genetic structure of the relevant population,” they said in a now deleted Twitter post.
> 
> Ancestry.com highlighted that after the Ottoman conquest of Pontos in today’s Turkey’s southeastern Black Sea coast, the “Pontian Greeks adopted Turkish language and culture, and many converted to Islam in order to have greater opportunities in Turkish society.”
> 
> Ancestry.com also highlighted that another round of Turkification of Pontian Greeks occurred after the second Russo-Turkish War (1828-29).
> 
> With the advent of genetic testing, more and more Turkish citizens and diaspora communities are discovering that they are actually Turkified peoples, mostly pointing towards Greek.
> 
> Ancestry.com highlighted that after the Ottoman conquest of Pontos in today’s Turkey’s southeastern Black Sea coast, the “Pontian Greeks adopted Turkish language and culture, and many converted to Islam in order to have greater opportunities in Turkish society.”
> 
> Ancestry.com also highlighted that another round of Turkification of Pontian Greeks occurred after the second Russo-Turkish War (1828-29).
> 
> With the advent of genetic testing, more and more Turkish citizens and diaspora communities are discovering that they are actually Turkified peoples, mostly pointing towards Greek.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1399345295381630978
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Professor Celal Şengor: Anatolians Only Have 7% Genes From Central Asia, We Are Rûm (Greek) Muslims
> 
> 
> Celal Şengor, a professor from Turkey, made another hit against the mythology of a majority-Turkish admixture in the genetic make up Turkish-citizens,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greekcitytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkish DNA Project Calls For Boycott After Ancestry.com Highlights Many Greeks Were Turkified
> 
> 
> UPDATE: Since publication of this article, the Turkish DNA Project deleted their tweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greekcitytimes.com


Turks-Greeks Bhai bhai.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Attila the Hun

khansaheeb said:


> Turks-Greeks Bhai bhai.


We're bhai bhai same as Pakistani-India is bhai bhai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Beast

Turkish is definitely from east to west.


----------



## Foinikas

Attila the Hun said:


> Any reason why? I think most can see and work out Turks are native population of Anatolia. Rather than non-natives that settled in the region.


But that's the thing man,they are non-natives who settled in the region after 1071. They slowly started taking more lands,then slowly taking more and more of Anatolia,then getting on the European side,Balkans,Egypt,Arabian peninsula etc.



Attila the Hun said:


> What the f*** is a Tujue?


Lol he kept saying it in previous posts and I thought YOU knew what he was talking about. I was like "wtf is that? Is that a typo? No it can't be. It has to be a dynasty or people"


----------



## Attila the Hun

Foinikas said:


> But that's the thing man,they are non-natives who settled in the region after 1071. They slowly started taking more lands,then slowly taking more and more of Anatolia,then getting on the European side,Balkans,Egypt,Arabian peninsula etc.


Yes, that part we all know. But, what happened to the natives?? they all joined with the Turks .. and thus called Turks ever since. 
They were all natives that became "Turks" at the start for sure. but over time less so. That's only way I can put into words.


----------



## Beast

Actually during Tang dynasty, li shimin emperor of Tang had turkic lineage. He called all Chinese as Tang but not Han. So as to make all people who sinicized as legal citizen of Tang. Anyone who accepted Chinese culture and practice it, is Chinese.


----------



## AViet

First Turkic people were purely East Asian, with very little percentage of Western Eurasian genes, if any. Probably they looked like modern Tuvan or Yakut.

Uighur, Kyrgyz and Kazakh all were mixed at different level by Turkic tribes who came later from the East with Tocharian / Iranian tribes who were natives in Xinjiang and Central Asia and henceforth, turkified them

Therefore, Turks cannot be native in Anatolia, if native means at least 2000 - 2500 years ago.

I followed the discussion in some Turkish forums long time ago and never seen any Turkish who claimed they were from China, however, it is so ironical that modern Turkey claim histories of Turkic empires in China/Mongolia as their own.

From my point of view, modern Turkish people are basically European who were / are Turkified with very little East Asian genes, if any. Have watched a documentary about some Bosniak who lived in Turkey since 19th century and now their descendants cannot speak Bosnian. They will be totally turkified within 2 more generations. That would be funny if these Slavic-turned-Turks claims Gorturk empire in Mongolia / China as their ancestor 

In summary, Turkey have nothing to do with Turkic empires in ancient China / Mongolia and most of Central Asia.


----------



## Attila the Hun

AViet said:


> First Turkic people were purely East Asian, with very little percentage of Western Eurasian genes, if any. Probably they looked like modern Tuvan or Yakut.
> 
> Uighur, Kyrgyz and Kazakh all were mixed at different level by Turkic tribes who came later from the East with Tocharian / Iranian tribes who were natives in Xinjiang and Central Asia and henceforth, turkified them
> 
> Therefore, Turks cannot be native in Anatolia, if native means at least 2000 - 2500 years ago.
> 
> I followed the discussion in some Turkish forums long time ago and never seen any Turkish who claimed they were from China, however, it is so ironical that modern Turkey claim histories of Turkic empires in China/Mongolia as their own.
> 
> From my point of view, modern Turkish people are basically European who were / are Turkified with very little East Asian genes, if any. Have watched a documentary about some Bosniak who lived in Turkey since 19th century and now their descendants cannot speak Bosnian. They will be totally turkified within 2 more generations. That would be funny if these Slavic-turned-Turks claims Gorturk empire in Mongolia / China as their ancestor
> 
> In summary, Turkey have nothing to do with Turkic empires in ancient China / Mongolia and most of Central Asia.


Turks from Anatolia are mixed with the elites of the Turkic Empires. all settled in Anatolia and mixed with locals. 
Is this a lie??


----------



## khansaheeb

Attila the Hun said:


> We're bhai bhai same as Pakistani-India is bhai bhai.


But Greeks don't drink cow p!ss.


----------



## MH.Yang

Beast said:


> Actually during Tang dynasty, li shimin emperor of Tang had turkic lineage. He called all Chinese as Tang but not Han. So as to make all people who sinicized as legal citizen of Tang. Anyone who accepted Chinese culture and practice it, is Chinese.



Another lie. 
Emperor Li Shimin of the Tang Dynasty had no Tujue blood. 
His father Li Yuan is 100% Han Chinese, from the Han noble Li family in Longxi. 
His mother is Xianbei and not Tujue. 
The Xianbei people are descendants of the EastHu people. After being defeated by the Han Dynasty, the EastHu people split into two nationalities, one is the Wuhuan people and the other is the Xianbei people. 
Tujue originated from a tribe called ASHNA in the north of Xiongnu, belonging to mixtribe.


Four historical books in China have clearly recorded the origin of Tujue:
1. Volume 99 of <Bei Shi>(北史) compiled by Li Yanshou, a historian of the Tang Dynasty.
2. Volume 50 of <ZhouShu>(周书) compiled by Tang Dynasty historian LingHu DeMin.
3. Volume 4 of <YouYang ZaZu>(酉阳杂俎) compiled by Duan Chengshi, a historian of the Tang Dynasty.
4. Volume 84 of <SuiShu>(隋书) compiled by sun Wuji, Prime Minister of the Tang Dynasty


----------



## MH.Yang

If you want to analyze Chinese DNA, I suggest you analyze the Y-DNA, because Chinese civilization is inherited by paternity. In the ancient war in East Asia, the winner may kill all the losers' men, leaving only women, so the X-DNA of the Han people is chaotic. But the Y-DNA of Han people is nearly single, most of them are Y-DNA O3.


----------



## Beast

MH.Yang said:


> Another lie.
> Emperor Li Shimin of the Tang Dynasty had no Tujue blood.
> His father Li Yuan is 100% Han Chinese, from the Han noble Li family in Longxi.
> His mother is Xianbei and not Tujue.
> The Xianbei people are descendants of the EastHu people. After being defeated by the Han Dynasty, the EastHu people split into two nationalities, one is the Wuhuan people and the other is the Xianbei people.
> Tujue originated from a tribe called ASHNA in the north of Xiongnu, belonging to mixtribe.
> 
> 
> Four historical books in China have clearly recorded the origin of Tujue:
> 1. Volume 99 of <Bei Shi>(北史) compiled by Li Yanshou, a historian of the Tang Dynasty.
> 2. Volume 50 of <ZhouShu>(周书) compiled by Tang Dynasty historian LingHu DeMin.
> 3. Volume 4 of <YouYang ZaZu>(酉阳杂俎) compiled by Duan Chengshi, a historian of the Tang Dynasty.
> 4. Volume 84 of <SuiShu>(隋书) compiled by sun Wuji, Prime Minister of the Tang Dynasty


Li shimin employ many tujue as general during his time as emperor and he claim himself as first Chinese emperor to recognize tujue as equal. Xianbei speak a kind of turkic which is the reason why he is sworn brother with a tujue general.

His son dress like a tujue during court as a source of friction and was recorded clearly in history. Why Li family want address Chinese as Tang instead of Han for his Tang dynasty becos the fact clearly Li has little to do with Han. In Tang period, anybody embrace Chinese culture and promote it , is a Chinese. And is fit to be the subject of Tang.

Li Bai poem which denounced barbarian , clearly is only aim at subject who don't embrace Han Chinese culture and not bloodline.






But does it matter? Li family believe Chinese culture is superior and a big reason why they abandon xianbei lineage and fully embrace themselves as Chinese and promote Chinese practice.

The Han Chinese allow Manchu to rule them for 2 hundred over years becos they bring peace and embrace Chinese culture.


----------



## MH.Yang

Beast said:


> Li shimin employ many tujue as general during his time as emperor and he claim himself as first Chinese emperor to recognize tujue as equal. Xianbei speak a kind of turkic which is the reason why he is sworn brother with a tujue general.
> 
> His son dress like a tujue during court as a source of friction and was recorded clearly in history. Why Li family want address Chinese as Tang instead of Han for his Tang dynasty becos the fact clearly Li has little to do with Han. In Tang period, anybody embrace Chinese culture and promote it , is a Chinese. And is fit to be the subject of Tang.
> 
> Li Bai poem which denounced barbarian , clearly is only aim at subject who don't embrace Han Chinese culture and not bloodline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But does it matter? Li family believe Chinese culture is superior and a big reason why they abandon xianbei lineage and fully embrace themselves as Chinese and promote Chinese practice.
> 
> The Han Chinese allow Manchu to rule them for 2 hundred over years becos they bring peace and embrace Chinese culture.



1. Li Shimin was not the first emperor of the Tang Dynasty. His father was the first emperor. His father's noble title was the Tang Duke of the Sui Dynasty, so when he became emperor, he was named the Tang Dynasty. His father is 100% Han Chinese.
And you said Li Shimin was named Tang because of Tujue?

2. There are no Tujue among Li Shimin's important generals. You can google the list of 24 meritorious heroes. Almost all of them are Han people, with only a small number of Xianbei people. Tujue were low-level border guard generals in the Tang Dynasty. Because the Tang Dynasty accepted the surrender of the Tujue, the Tang Dynasty used Tujue generals to lead the Tujue to attack other nationalities.






Li Shimin abandoned the prince(Li ChengQian) for five reasons: 
1. He is gay. 
2. He trusted eunuchs and did not trust officials, so officials attacked him. The emperor was worried about the lessons of the Han Dynasty (the Han Dynasty perished because the emperor reused eunuchs). 
3. The emperor has better sons. 
4. His mother died, but his brother's mother is still alive. 
5. He likes the culture of Xianbei people, not the culture of Han people.

The most important thing is the second point. The emperor could not choose a successor who was opposed by all the ministers.


----------

